# What's the lowest offer you'll accept?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Usually $1.50 per mile unless it’s somewhere I have to deadmile back then it’s $2 per mile. Minimum $8. Occasionally I’ll go *slightly *lower to $7 min if it’s a real quick turn. Since it’s supplemental income I’ll just sit and decline lower than that.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If it's on the apps. I take any offer if I'm in a charity mood just to see what's the algo is doing lately. 
Off the app, I give rides free as a payback to the society or community.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Usually $1.50 per mile unless it’s somewhere I have to deadmile back then it’s $2 per mile. Minimum $8.


That's about my standard minimum when it's busy. But if it's very slow I'll take around $1 a mile, $5i minimum, as long as it doesn't take me outside the restaurant area, and the order looks simple (quick restaurant, easy residential address etc).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Doordash
Absolutely Nothing lower than $8 and at least $1.5/mile.
Absolutely NO Walmart period.
Walgreens Jewel-Osco, Petsmart, Carpart stores must be at least $2/mile and no more than 2-3 items.
Acceptance rate as of last night - 7%

Grubhub
When I look at the map, in my mind it must be $2/mile or more to compensate for the fact that I may be off.
Nothing under $9.50.
Acceptance rate as of Monday's update - 31%

Order & Pay - Absolutely NOT!

Only Pay - Used to do, now I came across too many restos, mostly asian that do not start the order until you show up and pay. NO MORE!
In fact, the last time I did Only Pay, I was suspicious when she asked to see the order, then asked me to pay.
I said show me the food. Not ready. Bye!!!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> That's about my standard minimum when it's busy. But if it's very slow I'll take around $1 a mile, $5i minimum, as long as it doesn't take me outside the restaurant area, and the order looks simple (quick restaurant, easy residential address etc).


$1.00 /mile only for a high quality or high end resto where pax tip. Otherwise should be at least $1.50 /mile for all low end restos that are in the fast food category.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Order & Pay - Absolutely NOT!


I know A lot of people don’t like order and pay, but I do them all the time usually they pay good money. The only thing is I have to know the restaurant and I have to already be on a delivery. I’ll pull to the side of the road and place the order over the phone and then finish the delivery I’m on. Usually then by the time I arrive at the restaurant the order is all ready and I just have to grab it, pay and go.I hear a lot of people saying they always have problems with order and pay but honestly I have very little problems, once in a blue moon. Maybe it’s because I’m very choosy which restaurants I’ll do it at.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I know A lot of people don’t like order and pay, but I do them all the time usually they pay good money. The only thing is I have to know the restaurant and I have to already be on a delivery. I’ll pull to the side of the road and place the order over the phone and then finish the delivery I’m on. Usually then by the time I arrive at the restaurant the order is all ready and I just have to grab it, pay and go.I hear a lot of people saying they always have problems with order and pay but honestly I have very little problems, once in a blue moon. Maybe it’s because I’m very choosy which restaurants I’ll do it at.


Here is the deal.
Almost ALL the Order and Pays in my area are Asian, and there is a communication problem.
So, pulling over and order over the phone is very shaky at best. And any mistake will be my fault of course.
Therefore, you have to get to restaurant to order. And you know what that means.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

depends on the order difficulty...

If it's a walmart order...my lowest is:










paid up front


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I know A lot of people don’t like order and pay, but I do them all the time usually they pay good money. The only thing is I have to know the restaurant and I have to already be on a delivery. I’ll pull to the side of the road and place the order over the phone and then finish the delivery I’m on. Usually then by the time I arrive at the restaurant the order is all ready and I just have to grab it, pay and go.I hear a lot of people saying they always have problems with order and pay but honestly I have very little problems, once in a blue moon. Maybe it’s because I’m very choosy which restaurants I’ll do it at.


What is order and pay?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What is order and pay?


I'm guessing it's UE's equivalent of DD red card.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I'm guessing it's UE's equivalent of DD red card.


Exactly what it says. You place the order, wait till it is prepared, and pay for it. They all have this regardless of what it is called.
In theory, GH gives you extra for the wait time. I think it is $3. This would only be worth it at a fast food diner type situration. There is no way I'm gonna wait 
half an hour after giving the order to pick up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What is order and pay?


GH, DD, and UE have their own version of it but it’s essentially the same. The restaurant doesn’t participate with them but the apps advertise it on their website. So when a customer orders thru them on their app the driver must order the items directly with the restaurant and pay for it with the card they give you. On GH especially, you get paid more for the effort. If you Drive to the restaurant and order in person it’s not worth it, however if you phone in the order from the road and it’s ready when you show up then it can be very worthwhile for me anyway. A lot Of drivers don’t like it and won’t do it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> GH, DD, and UE have their own version of it but it’s essentially the same. The restaurant doesn’t participate with them but the apps advertise it on their website. So when a customer orders thru them on their app the driver must order the items directly with the restaurant and pay for it with the card they give you. On GH especially, you get paid more for the effort. If you Drive to the restaurant and order in person it’s not worth it, however if you phone in the order from the road and it’s ready when you show up then it can be very worthwhile for me anyway. A lot Of drivers don’t like it and won’t do it.


In CA, place and pay orders at high end restaurant's with large tips could have been lucrative with the prop. 22 supplemental payments.

However, around the same time, CA made it illegal for aggregators to include restaurants on their marketplaces and provide delivery services without a formal, written agreement.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


Generally speaking, nothing less than eight dollars and two dollars per mile.

However, each order needs to be evaluated on its own merits. Takes experience and knowledge of each app's limitations to determine snap judgements on whether to accept or decline offers.

A dollar a mile offer in the direction back to my shade tree after a two dollar a mile trip is gratefully accepted.

A nine dollar offer for four miles to apartment C might be accepted during some periods during the day, while rejected in other periods.

The same offer to apartment # 1947 will usually be declined, unless it is a Tuesday between lunch and dinner and I am trying to maximize prop. 22 supplemental pay here in CA.

I will take stacked orders, even though one of the offers is below my standards, if the combined offers are over the two dollar threshold.

Unicorn hunting for hidden tips is a different game within the game, (except when using GH.)

Overall, my daily goal is be over two dollars a mile from my house until I park in my driveway and crack open an IPA.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t accept anything under $5. And I want to make at least $1 per mile.
so I would accept a $5 request if it’s a 6 mile trip.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Seamus said:


> GH, DD, and UE have their own version of it but it’s essentially the same. The restaurant doesn’t participate with them but the apps advertise it on their website. So when a customer orders thru them on their app the driver must order the items directly with the restaurant and pay for it with the card they give you. On GH especially, you get paid more for the effort. If you Drive to the restaurant and order in person it’s not worth it, however if you phone in the order from the road and it’s ready when you show up then it can be very worthwhile for me anyway. A lot Of drivers don’t like it and won’t do it.


What if the restaurant doesn’t answer the phone when you call to place the order? It seems like plenty (especially fast food) don’t answer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> What if the restaurant doesn’t answer the phone when you call to place the order? It seems like plenty (especially fast food) don’t answer.


I don’t do fast food o&p, only real restaurants and I’m selective based on their history. I’ve only run into that a couple times over the years. I try twice to call then just cancel. Under no circumstances will I drive to the restaurant and then order, takes too long.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


I'll accept any offer, provided it's not for @SHalester!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'll accept any offer, provided it's not for @SHalester!


I'm tip well, puppy.
🐶🐕🐩


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Y


SHalester said:


> I'm tip well, puppy.
> 🐶🐕🐩


Yeah, sure. Of course you do!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I don’t do fast food o&p, only real restaurants and I’m selective based on their history. I’ve only run into that a couple times over the years. I try twice to call then just cancel. Under no circumstances will I drive to the restaurant and then order, takes too long.


Here in Texas there are two Fast Food Joints I do it at and they are quick…

One is Canes and the other is What a Burger and I usually take the Asian Restaurants because the tips are great…


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

My floor was $1,400,000 but I got a full price offer.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Generally nothing under $10 but Ill go as low as $5 if its a short trip heading in the direction I want to go


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Generally nothing under $10 but Ill go as low as $5 if its a short trip heading in the direction I want to go


What if the customer was Samman?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

BIg order, but small base pay and no tip. 

Am I surprised or disappointed as my first dash of day.

It was like a corporate catering order, two big baskets full of food, but directed to hand over to security desk.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

That's some weak ass catering order. I did three this week.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What if the customer was Samman?


I'd take his food out of the bag and replace it with crumbled up newspapers and leaves and shit. Then laugh to myself the rest of the night


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


Absolutely, positively nothing less than 8 bucks. Depending on distance I try to get at least 1.20 per mile. The only way I accept less is when I combine two or more orders going in the same direction.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> View attachment 601913
> 
> BIg order, but small base pay and no tip.
> 
> ...


#winningatlife


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> View attachment 601913
> 
> BIg order, but small base pay and no tip.
> 
> ...


I hate to sound rude asking this but my gawd….WHY even take something for $2.50? You are being exploited!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

To answer the OP’s question, nothing short of a minimum of $20/order would bring me back to gig delivery. I miss cash tips, some restaurant workers, most customers and free food (not from stealing but regular restaurants gave me some). Yet I just don’t miss it enough to deliver again. It was fun for the years I did it though.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I hate to sound rude asking this but my gawd….WHY even take something for $2.50? You are being exploited!!!





Invisible said:


> I hate to sound rude asking this but my gawd….WHY even take something for $2.50? You are being exploited!!!


The fun part is one would not know how much one will get paid until task is completed. 

One can guesstimate, but why waste time and energy doing that silly things that an app can do it for you?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> The fun part is one would not know how much one will get paid until task is completed.
> 
> One can guesstimate, but why waste time and energy doing that silly things that an app can do it for you?


You’d make more money panhandling on the street and would probably have more fun. But hey if you like getting paid slave labor wages, have at it. Don’t spend it all in one place. 😀


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

6 for 3.5 miles . or pass. No walmart or mcdonalds .


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It came in $8.00 for less than 3 miles. Thought it passed minimum check as most posts here suggest.

I was speechless when I saw it was $2.50, thought it was $25.00. Looked again, omg, it's $2.50. Needless to say, the rest of day, I'm not in charity mood.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> It came in $8.00 for less than 3 miles. Thought it passed minimum check as most posts here suggest.
> 
> I was speechless when I saw it was $2.50, thought it was $25.00. Looked again, omg, it's $2.50. Needless to say, the rest of day, I'm not in charity mood.


It's the gig work limbo. How low will you go?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> It came in $8.00 for less than 3 miles. Thought it passed minimum check as most posts here suggest.
> 
> I was speechless when I saw it was $2.50, thought it was $25.00. Looked again, omg, it's $2.50. Needless to say, the rest of day, I'm not in charity mood.


I bet you never made that mistake again. Ridiculous the gig companies are paying that pitiful amount.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I found a huge trap. In our city, I received an order from a liquor store. Since I never drink, I don’t know the types and differences of liquor. The owner of this liquor store (Indian with a beard about 35 years old) deliberately gave me wrong liqueur. Where I sent it to the customer, the customer was surprised, and said that they have not ordered this type of wine. I am very helpless. Sometimes customers accept the wrong wine, but give me 1 star🌟. Sometimes customers ask for a replacement, and I have to return the wine to the store, which is a waste of time. Because there have been at least 5 orders for the same person working in the same liquor store. I suspect that the owner of the liquor store has recognized that I am not good at distinguishing liquor categories and deliberately gave me some unsalable liquor for me to give to customers. Because even the return is almost no loss to the store. I don’t know that sometimes the customer did not check the package when I arrived, and found that the type of wine was wrong after tens of minutes. Will DD refund the customer? Or send other drivers to return the wine to the store? If there is no need to return to the store, then DD will pay for the customer and pay the wrong liquor to the liquor store. Then the owner of the liquor store has no loss. Promote the unsalable wine smoothly.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Found the new LOW before I called it a day.
$3.75 and then $2.00, no tip.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

$2 for a single delivery 
$3.50 for a double


----------



## BooberEats (Aug 8, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


$8 minimum, $10 minimum on friday and Saturday nights. No Walmart, no order and pay, no fast food after 9pm so I dont sit in a drive thru line for 20 minutes or more


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m still working on my patterns. Nothing below $1/mile, $5.25 is as low as I’ll go. I actually like the 1-2 miles for $5.25, I can do a bunch very quickly.

On longer trips, I almost never take “+ $x more for an additional 4 miles”. Eff those freeloaders. Someone’s tipping me well for going 10 miles, and these effers tip $4 for going 14?!? I’m not doing that.

I found a new joy in life - running into a restaurant to grab an order and seeing lots of bags that have obvi been there a while. Eat THAT, you cheap bastards! 😏


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BooberEats said:


> No Walmart, no order and pay, no fast food after 9pm so I dont sit in a drive thru line for 20 minutes or more


This but I work a little cheaper. Orders must meet 50 cents a minute and 1 dollar an hour metrics and bit take me to a dead area. Only do food late Friday and Saturday night ifthere's a lull around 11 or so and after 2:30am for a select few places if those orders pay really well. most of the time myfood orders also count towards quest.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


Off contract? $100 per hour consult time.
On contract? We can negotiate. I will accept less for a small part ownership.

Room design and supervising construction crews.
Pest control and set up; and implementation of Integrated Pest Control Programs.
Light lux computation all four corners.
Electrical load requirements; solar set up design, AC load computations.
Automated light scheduling and humidity control set up.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

$8/$1.40 A MILE…. I DONT RUN A 501(c)3 CHARITY UP IN HERE


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Accept +$4/mile on a very SLOW day
Accept +$8/mile on a very busy day
Accept less than 2 miles.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Distance
GH - If the $ are good, distance is not an issue.
DD - The distance must be 3 miles and up (Otherwise, because of the way they allocate time to deliveries, you are in danger of being "extremely late.")
Moneywise.
If the delivery takes me to a dead area, at least $2/mile
If the delivery keeps/takes me to an area with hotspots nearby, nothing under $1.5/mile.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

it needs to be close to $7 for me to accept.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What's the lowest offer you'll accept?


I want $1.2m for my house $21k for my 68 Cougar $15k for my truck and $2.5k for my flame thrower.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> I want $1.2m for my house $21k for my 68 Cougar $15k for my truck and $2.5k for my flame thrower.


If the Flame thrower is a WWII era model fueled by Napalm, I'll take it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> If the Flame thrower is a WWII era model fueled by Napalm, I'll take it.


Remind me not to disagree with you!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> If the Flame thrower is a WWII era model fueled by Napalm, I'll take it.


Lol no it’s a boring company one.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mole said:


> I want $1.2m for my house $21k for my 68 Cougar $15k for my truck and $2.5k for my flame thrower.


Is ‘68 Cougar your significant other or your car?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> If the Flame thrower is a WWII era model fueled by Napalm, I'll take it.


I’m not surprised. I looked up your _flashlight_ on Amazon. You don’t mess around. 😂


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Is ‘68 Cougar your significant other or your car?


 Lol the car I’ll keep my Cougar.


----------

